# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  اهداء لكل رمثاوي

## تحية عسكريه

أحببت هنا ان أكتب اي شيئ عن مدينه أحبها جدا لها ذكريات قويه في ذاكرتي وذكريات من اجمل الصور 
في مدينة الرمثا هذه المدينه الحدوديه مع سوريا الحبيبه فيها خطوت اولى خطواتي في شغلي بالمدنية الحسن ...حين تتجول في شوارعها وميادينها تصافحك عيون تنظر إلى السماء... سكانها ممتلئون رضا... تسكنهم النخوة العربية . يرتديهم الكرم، لديهم الكثير الكثير من الأحاديث والأفكار والحب..
كل شيئ بالرمثا مميز والله جمال باهر لهجه ولااحلى والله قويه لكنها حلوه 
بعض المعلومات انقلها لكم عن 
حبيــــــبتي الرمثا  
*وعرفت في العهد اليوناني باسم " ارثما " أو " راماثا " ومنه عرف اسمها الحالي. وذكر ياقوت الحموي في " معجم البلدان " بأن الرّمث بكسر أوله وسكون ثانية وآخره مثلثه تعني مرعى من مراعى الأبل وهو من الحمّض....*
*وهو اسم وادٍ بني أسد، وقال دريد بن الصمّة ....*
*تقع منطقة الرمثا في الناحية الشمالية من الأردن، وذلك في الجزء الشمالي الشرقي من محافظة " اربد " . وتبدأ المنطقة بشكل ضيق من الشمال ثم تأخذ بالاتساع التدريجي من الوسط إلى الأجزاء الجنوبية، وتنحصر بين خطّي الطّول 75 35 - 10 36 درجة وبين خطّي العرض 25 32 - 45 32 درجة.*
*وتتميز أراضي المنطقة بالطابع السهلي، وتخلو من أثر الحركات الباطنية، وتتميز بوقوعها بين الأراضي الرطبة والصحراوية وشبه الصحراوية.* 
*وتتوافر الأودية الواسعة التي تجري فيها مياه الأمطار شتاء كوادي الشومر والشلالة، ولو أقيمت السدود على هذه الأودية لعمّت الفائدة وزادت الرقعة الزراعية في اللواء... والتي تبلغ حوالي 250 ألف دونم لم يستغل منها إلا القليل القليل بسبب شح الموارد المائية،* 
*وهذه صور من الرمثا ..* 



 
*الصوره هاي مش عارف وين* 
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 700 * 394 و حجم 183KB. 
_وهاي الصوره عند حدود سوريه عند الجمرك_ 
 
*وهاي الصوره لا دوار الرمثا الجديد بالليل* 

 



وهاي الصوره لا دوار الرمثا الجديد بالنهار

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (62): شكرا عبدالله  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعطيك العافيه يا عبدالله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا عبدالله


 
لا شكر عواجب يا سيدي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يعطيك العافيه يا عبدالله


الله يعافيك يا حلو

----------


## The Gentle Man

رائع جدا 
يسلموا يا عبدالله على الموضوع الرائع مثلك


الرمثا يا ديري الحلوة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> رائع جدا





> يسلموا يا عبدالله على الموضوع الرائع مثلك
> 
> 
> الرمثا يا ديري الحلوة





والنعم بكل رمثاوي ورمثاوية

----------


## ???... why ...???

الله يسامحك كان حكيت ان في مناطق سياحية زي الرمثا  :SnipeR (89):  والله كان روحت قضيت فيها العطلة بد ما انا قاعد هيك عطال بطال :SnipeR (67):  .

الجايات اكتر من الرايحات بس شكرا علي موضوعك المتل الورد يا ورد :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  

 :SnipeR (100):  :SnipeR (100): إحتراماتي سيدي !

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يسامحك كان حكيت ان في مناطق سياحية زي الرمثا  والله كان روحت قضيت فيها العطلة بد ما انا قاعد هيك عطال بطال .
> 
> الجايات اكتر من الرايحات بس شكرا علي موضوعك المتل الورد يا ورد 
> 
> إحتراماتي سيدي !


 


يا خالي الرمثا هيا عندك بالعطلة اذا شفت حالك فاضي اطلع عليها اشي من لآخر بس بنصحك اطلع مع واحد رمثاوي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):

----------


## رمثاوي نف

والله انك كبير يا عبدلله وشكرا على المعلومات الجميلة يا صديقي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> والله انك كبير يا عبدلله وشكرا على المعلومات الجميلة يا صديقي


 
هلا بنف لا شكر عواجب يا سيدي 


اسمع بشوفك يوم الاحد بالكلية ماشي يا حلو

----------

